# Closure of Pharyngocutaneous fistula



## gbaynham (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas about coding closure of a persistent pharyngocutaneous fistulas, status post pharyngectomy ?  There were 2 fistulas 1x3 and 1x2 cm.  Bovie electrocautery was used to dissect the epithelial layer through the fistula, as well as through the mucosal lining of the fisutla internally.  She raised subcutaneous flaps, raised medially over SCM muscle.  This provided good approximation for complex closure which involved closure of the SCM muscle to the deep tissue of the medial neck.  Would this just be CPT 13132?
Thanks for any suggestions.
Grace


----------

